# 2year old always tired....



## pip101

Hi my 2yr old has been really tired lately- sometimes having 2-3hrs sleep in the afternoon then 10-12hrs at night....but shes still really tired. anyone else have this?? she is on the go all the time but this tiredness is something new and I'm wondering if its just a growth spurt??


----------



## QTPie

My DS follows a similar sleep pattern (2 to 3 hour nap, 11/11.5 hours at night - wish I could do that!), but isn't particularly tired during the day (apart from being a grump when he wakes up from his nap).

Could very well be a growth spurt, although I reckon that kids are "sleepier" during the cold, dark Winter period anyway.

What is her diet like? Lots of iron rich foods (eggs, red meat, pulses etc)? Good amount of vegetables and fruits?

QT


----------



## pip101

hey- we are in NZ so its actually getting lighter and warmer! she eats really well-and eats anything.... I wish my 4yo would eat like her! sometimes she's only up for a couple of hours before shes tired . And she does wake up snotty from her nap sometimes too- I hate that!!!!


----------



## hardworknmama

Since it's new I would chalk it up to a growth spurt for now. If it continues past a few weeks then I would contact your pediatrician and at least have them check her out.


----------



## Buffy71

H is like this at the mo too. She's also a bit snotty now and then, a bit grumpy, and quite clingy - particularly at night and is a nightmare to get down to sleep. 

I wonder the same as you whether it's a growth spurt - although she's not eating that well but has upped her milk intake again (so ive put her back on toddler milk for now to keep her vitamin and iron intake at decent levels - and always asks for more, so I'm also wondering whether it's her molars disturbing her sleep and making her more tired. 

X


----------



## Septie

Sounds mostly normal to me. Our son is sleeping well for the first time in his life, including a long nap, and we are rather enjoying it. Is she always tired? Even in the morning? In that case, I'd have her seen.


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

Ruby is a lot more tired just now but I think that's because she started nursery just a couple of weeks ago. If this continues much longer I will get her checked as she is not eating which can't be helping her mood and energy levels.


----------



## pip101

isla is tired quite soon after she gets up- and she has been really cuddly(more so than normal) had thought of a growth spurt but she hasnt upped her food or milk. will leave it for a while longer and hopefully she comes right. could just be a virus making her feel a bit down.


----------



## pip101

turns out she has 'slapped cheek' (fifth disease) she developed the rash on her arms and legs and has the bright red cheeks....and I have since foundout it is going around our area. Nice to know its not anything worse and I can relax now!


----------



## brandonsgirl

Im glad you found out what the problem was, i hope she is feeling better soon. :hugs:


----------



## hardworknmama

So glad you have a reason for her tiredness. I hope she starts to feel better soon!


----------

